
Ask HN: Is running on AWS a business liability for your SaaS? - saasanon
Walmart and Macy&#x27;s reportedly tell their suppliers to move off AWS. Is this something you encountered as a SaaS business? What did you do?
======
karmakaze
At a certain size, using just one provider of _any_ service is a liability and
similarly internal services should also have regional fault tolerance. But
none of that matters until you have that size a business to protect, or if
your primary value is such availability (eg. archiving).

------
mattbillenstein
I've heard of it a couple times now -- use GCP or something else.

